# sudden change in behaviour



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

I rescue two malts mother and son and both oldies(17 and 10)

they were doing fine and she still but his behaviour has changed completely he used to follow me around everywhere and ask for lap all the time ect but no more he has turned into a vile litlle beast now and is not interested in laps or follow me around ect

his change came after he got back from the vets
they both had an operation to have their teeth removed so thankfully he has no left otherwise I would have been hurt he goes for my face and do northing but groans when Im around most of the time now

Im at loss for he was so sweet and loving and now this

is it possible that he has caught some disease while there? at the vets 

if anyone has any idea what is going on please be so kind as to let me know
this change is very sad indeed and is disturbing as I never know ehn he is going to attack h34r:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would call your vet...he might be in pain...were there something wrong with his teeth??? i dont understand why they were taken out.


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

yes they were rotten and loose in his mouth and it was causing problems accordint ot the vet it is a good idea to ask the vet what is going on


still this is all very strange as he even shakes now something he never did before Im worried sick about it all


thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when was his surgery and did he get any medications for pain and antibiotics?


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

on the 27th two days ago he stayed overnight and they were given meds for pain but no antibiotics will contact them tomorow
he does eat and if he was in pain he would not but his jaws shake too

I even left him on my bed now as he attacked me just an hour ago when I lifted him up to the bed

this is all vey sad







and tomorow first thing in the morning will take him to the vet


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i hope all is well and i wish you luck


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks

I miss him as he used to be

















Bonnie and Benji


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

sorry about this duplicate post done by mistake

he was in pain and have taken him to the vets and he was given a pain jab that will last him a week and atibiotics for just as long and he is much better and even asks for lap already and is much less angry but im not sure I would be in a good mood if I had 3 tooth out at once but hey

the litlle beast is nearly a 100% back to his spoiled self

thanks everyone

paula bonnie and benji


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear it was a fixable problem. i hope he continues to improve.


----------

